# Hey George, here's that other pic



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the bird that I'm calling indigo almond, which I've found, does exist. I just don't understand how he showed up from the pair. I didn't think almond could be carried but as I've said, the father is a deep colored indigo with black flecks.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Would like to see a picture of the father and mother of this bird,also the fathers tail and wing,and how old is the father.*GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Here's mom*

Both are YB's from early 08. They mated up in the YB pen and I let them go, thinking it may be interesting. It has been. The mother is the recessive yellow dominant opal (pretty much whiteside). Dad looks like a typical t pattern indigo except when you look close, you find black flecks. I'll see if I have a photo of him. If not, I'll get one.









Bill


----------

